# Hcg halp!!



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok so I just got my HCG in. I ordered two bottles, one 5,000 IU and one 10,000 IU. I assumed that they would come in 20-40cc bottles.. What I soon realized is that they came in like 3cc bottles maybe 5cc LOL. My syringes are 3/10cc syringes so like 3iu. So the way everything is diluted makes it so if I filled up my needle with 3iu it would be 3,333IU of HCG ... I am trying to draw out 250iu portions of hcg, but to do that i would have to draw out 1/40 of a cc into the needle..IDK how the fuck to measure 1/40th of an itty bitty syringe lol. Pics attached, any help would be HUGELY appreciated. I was hoping to start my cycle on monday.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

Also just saw the 5,000 says intramuscular injection only..... Can I still inject into my belly fat even tho it says that?


----------



## acemon (Apr 25, 2012)

They all say IM injection only. No worries you can pin SubQ. Now what you need to do is order some slin pins from amazon and have them delivered. Next time pick up 1cc 29 guage 1/2 inch syringes. That way you can properly administer the hcg. 


But lets take a look at this math...

5000/2ml
2500/1ml
1250/.5ml
625/.25ml
3125/.125ml

If you are trying to pin 250iu(more or less) twice a week. So for the type of syringes you have you would need to draw up to .10 in the sryinge.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

So I dont need to add any water or anything? Just get smaller needles?


----------



## acemon (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry buddy I rewrote my post...What is the measurements for the hcg you have with water? how many ius of hcg and how many ml of water?


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

acemon said:


> Sorry buddy I rewrote my post...What is the measurements for the hcg you have with water? how many ius of hcg and how many ml of water?



its 10,000 iu /1 ml and the other is 5,000iu / 1 ml

IDK where .10 is on that syringe though lol. If you could tell me where on that thing I'm supposed to draw to. I can read biology stuff all day but when it comes to math and converting shit back and forth I might as well be 10yrs old.


----------



## acemon (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok, here comes th math. YOu should also pick up some bacteriostatic water to go with the other hcg. But for now...

10,000/1ml
5000/.5ml
2500/.25ml
1250/.125ml
625/.060
3125/.030


So that would be about 3 clicks or 3ius on the slin pin. So bring it up to 3 lines and you are about there.
Now if you used the water with the 5000iu vial, just double the amount. So it would be about 6 clicks or 6ius on the slin pin.

 Do you know how to mix the HCG?


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

acemon said:


> Ok, here comes th math. YOu should also pick up some bacteriostatic water to go with the other hcg. But for now...
> 
> 10,000/1ml
> 5000/.5ml
> ...



Yeah the 5k came with a 1ml ampule of water and my buddy has been reconstituting HGH for awhile so he knows how to do it.  Ok, and just to be sure for the 10k go up 3 lines on my syringe and 6 for the 5k?


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 25, 2012)

OP, your first post is kind of scary to be honest.  The way you are comprehending things in your head is a bit overwhelming.  But's let's not be problem based here, let's be solution based.  So...

*5,000IU KIT
*First off, do not use the water that comes with your HCG to recon with, use bacteriostatic water.
*.3cc syringes are plenty big enough, and so are the vials that they come in.

Recon
-Courtesy of Suprfast for 500iu injects...

*5000iu HCG + 5ml Bac water = .5 on slin (5/5 = 1------>1/2= .5)

*5000iu HCG + 2.5ml Bac water =.25 on slin(2.5/5= .5------>.5/2=.25)

*5000iu HCG + 2ml bac water = .2 on slin(2/5=.4------->.4/2=.2)

*List keeps going but its just a ratio of the two. Divide the hcg by bac water(cut in half since you are doing two per week) and you will get your answer.

*So for example using this: 5000iu HCG + 2ml bac water = .2 on slin(2/5=.4------->.4/2=.2)

*The .2 would be 2 tick marks or the 20 on a .3cc/.5cc slin pin.
*


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> OP, your first post is kind of scary to be honest.  The way you are comprehending things in your head is a bit overwhelming.  But's let's not be problem based here, let's be solution based.  So...
> 
> *5,000IU KIT
> *First off, do not use the water that comes with your HCG to recon with, use bacteriostatic water.
> ...



This is for reconstituting though?  I still barely understand this shit. I don't know where you're getting most of these numbers from. And if I drew up to the number 20 on my slin pin that seems like it would be WAAAY too much liquid. I was hoping someone could see if it is possible for me to use the slin pins I posted in the OP pics, and still draw an accurate amount from the 10,000iu/1ml vial

I apologize for being an idiot, obviously this stuff is supposed to be simple but its just one those things that I "don't get"


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 25, 2012)

It's basic conversions brother...  just step back and think about it.  It's really not that hard.  I think you are making it more complicated than it needs to be.  All the info you could possibly need has been posted.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

Alright so 5000iu/2mL = 250iu per 10 IU. So this means I draw to the 10 line on my 3/10 cc syringe. and if I add another 1ml of water to the 10,000iu bottle it will make it 10,000iu/2mL = 500iu per 10 IU, so draw to the 5 on the syringe. Is this correct?


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 25, 2012)

The order in which you are trying to come to a solution is wrong, just follow what was posted.  Since you are only wanting 250iu doses, divide the answer in half and you will get the proper amount of HCG in you, and yes .3cc slin pin's are plenty good enough for this.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> The order in which you are trying to come to a solution is wrong, just follow what was posted.  Since you are only wanting 250iu doses, divide the answer in half and you will get the proper amount of HCG in you, and yes .3cc slin pin's are plenty good enough for this.



Dude I appreciate you trying to teach it to me but I obviously do not understand. Instead of just telling me I did it wrong and to "do it again" like one of my professors. Why not tell me the answer and show me how you got there. I am trying to follow the math you posted but I don't know what half of those numbers stand for. What am I dividing in half. and what is .2 on slin??? I dont have units in decimals. I have 5-10-15-20-25-30.

for example
**5000iu HCG + 2ml bac water = .2 on slin(2/5=.4------->.4/2=.2)*

I understand up until .2 on slin. What is .2?? I dont have units in decimals. Then you divide 2 by 5. I'm assuming thats ml of water divided by 500iu but divided by 100 (Why are you dividing by 100?) So the second calculation is dividing by 2 for 250iu. But again I dont have .2 on my slin needle


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 25, 2012)

5000iu recon'd with 2 ml will give you 2500iu per ml.  So you need 1/10th of a ML in order to get your 250mcg's.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> 5000iu recon'd with 2 ml will give you 2500iu per ml.  So you need 1/10th of a ML in order to get your 250mcg's.



So that would equal 1/10 of a CC, which would be the 10 line on my syringe.. but yall just said that was wrong..


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 25, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> So that would equal 1/10 of a CC, which would be the 10 line on my syringe.. but yall just said that was wrong..



I didn't say anything was wrong.   But yes.. it would be the 10 mark on your syringe.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

Ezs said i was wrong in saying that drawing to 10 on 5000/2ml is 250iu an drawing to 5 on 10000/2ml is 250iu


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

In fact i think ezs is saying 5000/2ml would be .2 of a cc for 250iu which is 20 on the syringe so now im back to not knowing shit


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 25, 2012)

Okay, like Pitt mentioned earlier.  Step back, forget about this for a bit, and then come back to it with a "clearer" mind set...


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

Pitt is saying 10, you are saying 20... do you not see the issue here? I came here for help. If i thought i could figure this out on my own, i would have googled it, which i did, i still dont get it. Instea of giving me the answer and letting me figure it out by seeing the entire equation, youre dancing around it telling me to "just think about it". Clearly you understand this shit and could easily solve my problem with a few keystrokes but for some reason dont want to.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm sorry if you can't understand simple division...Good luck!


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I'm sorry if you can't understand simple division...Good luck!



Quit being a clown. I have two people telling me two different things.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I just "stepped back" and figured out my own goddamn equation for this and yeah it comes out to .05 for the 10,000 IU and .1 for the 5,000 IU so fuck you very much. 2/X : 10,000/250   and 2/x : 5,000/250 .... why was that so hard that you couldn't just tell me to begin with?


----------

